

XKCD Now - world time zone converter based on XKCD comic #1335 - wauter
http://www.xkcdnow.com

======
kiiski
The time zones don't quite match the map. Finland (where I am) for example
should be in GMT+2, but it is drawn in GMT+1 on that map.

~~~
deletes
It is hard to match the time zones with a straight line if the actual zones
are a mess.
[http://www.travel.com.hk/region/time_95.jpg](http://www.travel.com.hk/region/time_95.jpg)

The original comic suffers from the same problem.

~~~
kiiski
I understand that it's difficult, but it should be possible by using
individual overlay images for each timezone, rather than just highlighting the
whole sector. I suppose one might have to tweak the map projection too. As it
is right now, it isn't really that usefull as a tool (it's a neat looking toy
in any case though).

Edit: Also, it has "business hours 9-5" on it. 9-5 isn't correct in all
countries (Finland 8-4).

------
touristtam
Anyone tempted to reproduce this with d3.js ? :D

